# A way to make 2008 special for those who need it



## vishalshukla (Dec 31, 2007)

As we start a New Year, it is only natural that we look back at the past year. We smile at happy memories and resolve to put our disappointments behind us. We look forward with excitement to 2008 and hope that a new year brings good fortune to us, our friends and our families.

Unfortunately it is a sad fact of life that for many, thoughts of a new year bring only dread and fear. For children who have been abused and hurt by people that were supposed to care for them, a new year is just another year with the prospect of pain.

Together we can make a difference. We can put all the egos and politics aside to help abused kids start building positive memories. 

Bob Whites Karate Studio (BWKS) is proud to host its Third Annual Youth Karate Tournament on Saturday February 23, 2008. Details can be found on http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com.

All proceeds from this event will be donated to benefit the Royal Family Kids Camp of Newport Mesa. RFKC has completed over 20 years of providing a free week of summer camp for children, ages 7 to 11, who have come from group homes and foster homes in Southern California. More information about the RFKC can be found at http://www.rfkc.org

Last year through the generosity of our sponsors, competitors and volunteers, BWKS was proud to support RFKC with a donation of $24,000. This donation allowed an additional 50 kids to attend the annual summer camp.

We need your help. If you are interested in being a sponsor for this event, please visit http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com.

We have a promotional video up that describes the event and the benefits we can provide to the kids. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYYQOFdQkYc

I realize that this may not be as interesting as who is wearing a 10th, what version of what extension is taught at what belt, what the tenth word in the fourth paragraph on page 34 of Infinite Insights Vol. 3, is and so on but if you want to help make a difference in the lives of children who need our help, then the Bob White Invitational can be a starting point.

This is not about ego or telling everybody how great BWKS is. The team at BWKS makes no money and gets no benefit from their work other than knowing that we are trying to do the right thing. I am very proud to be part of the BWI and hope that you will as well.

Regards,
Vishal Shukla


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2008)

Peeps this is seriously great stuff.  every single one of us can make a difference and its great to make a difference with what we do....martial arts!  Good on you sir for bringing this up vishalshulka! Peace!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 9, 2008)

I want to bring this thread back up to keep it fresh in everyones mind and hopefully plan ahead. If you can't attend, maybe you can put a check in the mail. Every little bit will help. It's a great cause. 

My kid will be competing for the first time. He was scheduled to compete in his first tournament in December but it was canceled. It will be an honor for *this* tournament to be his first of many more I hope.


----------



## vishalshukla (Jan 9, 2008)

I know that I post on this event a lot but the good news and support keeps flowing in. I have two new pieces of information I want to share.

1. Professor Paul Dye and his students have volunteered to do a demo at the tournament. I am very excited about this because in my opinion, nobody demonstrates explosive, effective Kenpo self defense like Mr. Dye and his crew. Admission to the event is free, but even if it wasnt, a Paul Dye demo is always worth the price of admission!

2. We will once again be having a silent auction. Last year the auction generated close to an additional $4,000 which was enough to send another 8 abused kids to the RFKC Camp. Last year several people from this forum donated items for the auction. If anybody has anything they want to donate for auction, please let me know and I will pass the information on to the auction coordinator.

The support for this event from the Kenpo community continues to grow and we are all very proud to be part of it. Thanks for all your support.

For the kids,
Vishal 
http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYYQOFdQkYc


----------



## vishalshukla (Jan 15, 2008)

If it seems like I post every day about the Bob White Invitational it is because there is something new and exciting to post about. So here are some updates and reminders.

Media coverage has started. Yesterdays Daily Pilot had an article on the tournament.
http://www.dailypilot.com/articles/2008/01/15/sports/dpt-spleftrail14.txt

We have a preliminary list of items that will be available for auction. All of these items were donated and all proceeds will be donated to the RFKC (http://www.rfkc.org). Last year we raised an additional $4,000 from our auction. Here are some of the items available in this years auction:

Collectible Original Art Painting
Hand Cut Acrylic Photo Art Piece
Spa Gregorie Newport - Spa Services Day
Collectible Rare Book
8 Riddell Wine Glasses (4 White Wine and 4 Red Wine) Made in Germany
Classic Muscle Car Original Art Work
Professional Car Detail
Hand Tailored/Sewn/Decorated Bob White Karate Studio T-Shirt
Crate and Barrel Gift Basket of Kitchen and Household Specialty Items
Embossed Lamborghini Mens Vest
Appointment with Hollywood Stylist to the Stars and Makeover Artist - Nicole
Guitar Hero, Wireless Red Guitar
2 Hours of Legal Service with prominent Attorney
Gift Basket of Body Lotions and Potions
Reggie Jackson  Mr. October Signed Baseball
Original Ed Parker American Kenpo Karate Tribute Poster
High Quality Bedding Supplies
Pampered Puppies Boutique Item
Signed and Numbered Limited Edition 20x30 Harold Cleworth Artist Proof of the 
1955 D-Type Jaguar 
Signed and Numbered Limited Edition 20x30 Harold Cleworth Artist Proofs of the 1996 Dodge Viper GTS Coupe
Signed and Numbered Limited Edition 20x30 Harold Cleworth Artist Proofs of the 1957 XK140 MC Jaguar
Billett Aluminum Contemporary Chess Set

Copies of The Journey will be available for sale at the tournament. In addition the following Journey Honorees should be at the tournament (barring unforeseen circumstances) and be signing copies:
Bob White, Steve LaBounty, Frank Trejo, Dennis Conatser, John Sepulveda, Bryan Hawkins, Donnie Williams, Chuck Sullivan and Jeff Speakman.

Remember that we are having a rules/certification meeting on Feb 9 at 1:00 PM. The meeting will be held at Bob Whites Studio in Costa Mesa.

We are still accepting sponsorships. If you or anybody you know is interested, please visit http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com

Regards,
Vishal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYYQOFdQkYc


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 15, 2008)

I know some of my students who cannot make the trip sent in registration fees anyway, as a way of donating to a good cause.

Kudos and my best to Mr. White.

A shameless bump on my part for a very charitable cause


----------



## still learning (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello,  Also remember as INDIVIDUALS... WE  all can make things special for those around us.

By being an excellant role models ...be honest, sincere, humble, kind, trust worthly, loyal, and dedicate person to always helping others improve themselves as well as yourself in growth!

It always start with YOU !  u...u...u...u and U first! before the rest can start!

Aloha


----------

